# ما هي كيفية تركيب خزانات ال GLS tanks



## haithammoftah (31 ديسمبر 2011)

الاخوة الزملاء 
ارجو الافادة حول خطوات تركيب ال GLS tanks 
فعندي 20 خزان من هذا النوع ولا اعلم كيفية تركيبة بالموقع فهل ممكن ان تساعدوني في كيفية تركيبة بالتفصيل 
جزاكم الله خيرا واتوقع التفاعل مع هذا الطلب ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندس عباس82 (9 مارس 2012)

يسلموووووووووو


----------



## ابوعبدالبارى (2 أبريل 2013)

خذ هذا الرابط
C:\Users\admin battman\Desktop\video_norway_2011.wmv


----------

